# Laser Acne..



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey! Im pleased to say that im getting laser acne treatment soon, a friend of mines mum is going to do it for me for free which is great help because it costs a lot  She has also given me a DermaQuest Acne Management kit which is worth a a lot too!

Has anyone had it done?

Had anyone used the Kit?

:bounce:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Never used it but take comfort in knowing that it gets better as you get older...I had severe acne as a teen and you would hardly know it to see me now...Most important advice I can pass to you is wash your hands often...Best of luck...


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

Nope havnt used are had the prob, but good news and hope you get the results you wish, i rember reading a past thread of yous abouy gyno, did u get that sorted with the doc?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Hey! Im pleased to say that im getting laser acne treatment soon, a friend of mines mum is going to do it for me for free which is great help because it costs a lot  She has also given me a DermaQuest Acne Management kit which is worth a a lot too!
> 
> Has anyone had it done?
> 
> ...


I suffered bad acne about a year ago when I had finished my course of gear. Had terrible acne on my back. I went to the doctors who they then referred me to a specialist who put me on a course of Accutane for 4 months and 80mg a day. Have to say the tablets gave me really sore eyes, dry lips and skin but apart from that they cleared up my acne completley and have never been happier. Eyes and lips are now back to normal.

Its up to you if you fancy trying that out first befe laser treatment.

Either way good luck and hope you get the results you want.


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

I've had acne all my teens, it's only now that it's nearly gone (turning 20 now).

I had it really bad last year, and I mean *really* bad - to the point where my forehead felt like it was going to explode with all the sh!t in it. My Doc. referred me to a dermatologist and I tried lots of creams an stuff, never worked so I stopped using them and went back to basics - drank lots of water per day, loaded up on vitamin C and loaded up on the main 'acne vitamin' - vitamin B, 6 months on and it's almost cleared up, I just bought the vitamins from myprotein website.

Sounds simple and it is, it's not a 'quick fix' but if it could sort my skin out I bet it could sort yours out if you give it time :thumb: .


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Eat_Train_Sleep said:


> Nope havnt used are had the prob, but good news and hope you get the results you wish, i rember reading a past thread of yous abouy gyno, did u get that sorted with the doc?


Not yet, just have been busy which sounds daft as when it comes to health and happiness busy shouldn't be a problem/ Im definatly going to get booked in in this next week tho!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Marty4689 said:


> I've had acne all my teens, it's only now that it's nearly gone (turning 20 now).
> 
> I had it really bad last year, and I mean *really* bad - to the point where my forehead felt like it was going to explode with all the sh!t in it. My Doc. referred me to a dermatologist and I tried lots of creams an stuff, never worked so I stopped using them and went back to basics - drank lots of water per day, loaded up on vitamin C and loaded up on the main 'acne vitamin' - vitamin B, 6 months on and it's almost cleared up, I just bought the vitamins from myprotein website.
> 
> Sounds simple and it is, it's not a 'quick fix' but if it could sort my skin out I bet it could sort yours out if you give it time :thumb: .


Yeah i have a lot of Vit C and try to drink plenty of water! Where can i get a good source of vit B? other than supplements?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Goose said:


> I suffered bad acne about a year ago when I had finished my course of gear. Had terrible acne on my back. I went to the doctors who they then referred me to a specialist who put me on a course of Accutane for 4 months and 80mg a day. Have to say the tablets gave me really sore eyes, dry lips and skin but apart from that they cleared up my acne completley and have never been happier. Eyes and lips are now back to normal.
> 
> Its up to you if you fancy trying that out first befe laser treatment.
> 
> Either way good luck and hope you get the results you want.


Yeah i will see how this goes as it is free and worth a lot of money, i wil post up some pics (if i dare) of before and after, hopefully the results will be good


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

chilisi said:


> hello mate,
> 
> what other methods have you tried as there are some really good products out there that will help with acne..but like cellarat mentioned aswell it does die down with agae


Erythomiocin + Benyzol Peroxide for 2 years

Zinc topical lotion + Erythomiocin 6 months

Lymecyline for just over a month, these are good tablets but can cause scarring!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

your welcome


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> your welcome


Sarcasm?


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

I had it well bad a few years back on my first course, Never suffered with spots at all through my teens.So was very shocked when my back shoulders and chest blew up in big boil like spots:confused1:

Came off the gear and went natty for ages but it took a life time for them to get better.

Every course i did i flaired up in them,They got less and less over time but there is no cream or miricle cure that will clear it up if it is gear related acne.It over stimulates the sebum gland and makes it produce way to much oil.

My final attempt to clear it was accutane and i must say that it worked a treat and cleared them right up,And every course since then i have not had a flair up.

Although paid the price of not doing this earlier as my back is now scared but getting better.

Good luck mate, i feel for you a lot, It really gets you down and you don't want to go out.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

pecman said:


> I had it well bad a few years back on my first course, Never suffered with spots at all through my teens.So was very shocked when my back shoulders and chest blew up in big boil like spots:confused1:
> 
> Came off the gear and went natty for ages but it took a life time for them to get better.
> 
> ...


Thanks pecman, it is hard i mean i felt like covering up everytime i was around people.. although now i am ok..

Just had my first course of treatment.. I had a chemical skin peel. This hurt more then i ever though it would, very painful indeed but it doesnt matter when you know the outcomes going to be great. This treatment is working well.. although it is uncomfortable.. My skin is starting to peel (just like you might find after a holiday). I got the laser in just under 2 weeks i will update then  :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## midnight1973 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi T-Woody.

Just been reading through your threat. Since august 08 ive been getting some fraxel laser treatment and the results are amazing. I had a few acne scars on my face which made me feel pretty crap bout myself.Im lucky enough that i could apply some makeup as im a female, but now there is such a big difference and i still have 2 c02 fraxel treatments to go through. Im sure you will feel a lot better when everything is complete. Good Luck keep your head up and keep smiling!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

had nothing to do with the topic but lets us know who you get on

few mates have suffered and i realize how it can affect a person mentally

the whole laser treatments these days seem pretty successful so keep us updated


----------



## midnight1973 (Feb 10, 2009)

Will do.

The treatment is very painfull but its worth it big time. Your right bout the mental issues thou. My ex partner made a comment to me a couple years ago which wasnt very nice. Saying that he shut his mouth up when i won bodyfitness class in warrington 07 then the ukbff in scotland last year.


----------



## judge-dred (Feb 11, 2009)

the way that worked for me was i just fuc.ked off all the creams because none worked apart from quinaderm which only worked for a few week,i just washed my face 3 times a day with st-ives apricot scrub followed by something called t-zone it was in a blue cottle and came out in foam form that worked for me


----------



## midnight1973 (Feb 10, 2009)

Mrdaveyk said:


> had nothing to do with the topic but lets us know who you get on
> 
> few mates have suffered and i realize how it can affect a person mentally
> 
> the whole laser treatments these days seem pretty successful so keep us updated


Just thought id keep you up to date on how my laser treatments are coming on.

My last treatment was Friday 13th 09 what a day for that.Must admit it was very very painfull and was more intense.When i got home from clinic i was brave enough to look at my face,what i seen scared the life out of me my face was covered in blood and felt as if it was on fire.

For the first 5 days i had to put damp bandages on my face for 10mins 4 times a day and then apply vasline.I noticed on day 4 the old skin started to come away and the redness had calmed down.Wasnt allowed to use soap(simple)on my face till day 10.

3 wks after i can see a big difference and am very happy with the results.I still have 2 more laser treatments to get then a little skingrapth after.Hopefully my face will be finished in time for xmas. :thumb:


----------



## kerry47 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello Friends.....

This acne scar treatment option improves overall skin tone and lustre and appears to help superficial mild acne scars. It also works best if you get a series of at least 6 peels, having one every 1-2 weeks. It uses very fine aluminum crystals to create a micro dermabrasion effect on the skin. Although the face is the most common area, other sun damaged areas such as the neck, chest, arms and hands may be treated. The effects may be more pronounced than glycolic acid peels, and should be used for those patients who do not yet require laser skin resurfacing or who do not want to deal with the longer healing time.

Thanks

clinical research


----------



## Keen (Apr 29, 2010)

Goose said:


> I suffered bad acne about a year ago when I had finished my course of gear. Had terrible acne on my back. I went to the doctors who they then referred me to a specialist who put me on a course of Accutane for 4 months and 80mg a day. Have to say the tablets gave me really sore eyes, dry lips and skin but apart from that they cleared up my acne completley and have never been happier. Eyes and lips are now back to normal.
> 
> Its up to you if you fancy trying that out first befe laser treatment.
> 
> Either way good luck and hope you get the results you want.


Did you have acne before or did the roids start it?

That's the thing putting me off gear, i'm on accutane now and i'm planning on running my 1st cycle at the start of next year. Accutanes clearing my skin up right now, had acne pretty bad been on accutane nearly 2 months still getting the odd very small spot but nothing like i'd get before.


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

Keen said:


> Did you have acne before or did the roids start it?
> 
> That's the thing putting me off gear, i'm on accutane now and i'm planning on running my 1st cycle at the start of next year. Accutanes clearing my skin up right now, had acne pretty bad been on accutane nearly 2 months still getting the odd very small spot but nothing like i'd get before.


how much accutane you taking mate?

did you get it from you GP?


----------

